# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX حصري :  بعد تثبيت التحديث الجديد ...يرجي عمل ابديت(تزامن الملفات مميزة )

## مصطفى محمود

** *      في التحديث الجديد للمكس تم اضاافه خاصيه      Added, Files synchronization feature     وهي خاصيه يتمتع بيها المكس بتحديثات الاوليه      والضروريه التي يحتاجها البرنامج كل فتره    او بمعني اصح (تم الغاء عمل ابديت عن طريق    كل واجه مخصصه مثلا زي النوكيا اي تحديث مفرد    تابع معايا                   تم بحمد الله        *

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي
تسلم ايذيك

----------


## seffari

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## new-gsm

السلام عليكم  
شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
شرح ممتاز

----------


## jazouli89

مشكور حبيبي
تسلم ايذيك

----------


## imado

شكرا جزيلا
 خفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## سماره مدلول

مشكوووووووووووووووور ورده

----------


## ramy_585

مشكور حبيبى.............

----------


## hamada yousri

جربتها كتير ودايما تدينى رسايل فيلد داونلود لبعض الملفات ومش بتكمل ابديت للاخر

----------

